# Ootheca identification please!



## Ian (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, I got these from Tanz, I was told they were Ghost Mantis ootheca ( :lol: )

Luckily I haven't paid for them yet!

However, would like some definite identification..I think they might be parasphendale?







Any ideas?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2006)

I think you are right. They sure are not ghost.


----------



## Ian (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah..they look kinda like Para.

Here is a nymph pic..


----------



## jandl2204 (Jan 26, 2006)

They are bud wings, i have seen so many of them......

Hope you enjoy the fun...

Regards Lee


----------



## Ian (Jan 26, 2006)

Fun? FUN?! Bud wings...its torture!!!


----------



## bossdog004 (Jan 26, 2006)

What is wrong with bud wings? Are they hard to raise?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2006)

> What is wrong with bud wings? Are they hard to raise?


No there are just so many of them and they are very tiny so it takes a lot of time and patience dealing with them.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

Def. looks like Parasphendale to me. One of my favorites that I wish I still had.


----------

